# X-TOL Developer



## matchframe (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi, I am new here, but have been around the darkroom for quite a few years.  I shoot mostly Plus-X, and T-MAX 100 B&W film with my Nikon F4.

I have been using D-76, and Microdol-X developers in the past.

I had to buy some new negative developer this week, and bought X-TOL developer.  Anybody have experience with this developer?  Any Advice?

What other developer would you recommend?

Thanks!!


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 6, 2004)

I like Sprint, but it's just basic stuff like D-76 (which I also like), and ID-11.

I have recently been shooting 35mm Tri-X at ISO 1250, and developing it in Accufine Diafine 2 bath developer.  If you search for "Diafine" and "Tri-X" you'll find plenty of info.  I haven't developed enough to form an opinion yet.


----------



## matchframe (Aug 6, 2004)

I heard of Diafine just the other day!  I need to see if the store where I buy supplies carries it. 

I use to shoot TRI-X 400, but my shots always out very grainy using D-76.  Would using the Diafine with the TRI-X make the film less grainy?


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 6, 2004)

Tri-X is sort of known for it's grain.  You might try Ilford HP5+; the grain seems less pronounced than Tri-X to me.  Or even something slower.  Microdol is supposed to be a fine grain developer, isn't it?  For that matter, Kodak describes D-76 1:1 as a fine grain developer.  I don't think the Diafine would give you better results than Microdol or D-76.  I like the increase in speed , and it tends to be low contrast, which is good for shooting indoors at night.


----------

